# Placa 7340-3672 de Horno 5H-880X Fagor-Brandt



## Josemallorca (Mar 9, 2020)

Hola, me presento ( no he conseguido hacerlo en la zona de presentaciones) soy Jose, de Mallorca. Aunque realmente me encanta el tema de la electrónica, no tengo mucha idea, eso no impide que cualquier problema eléctrico- electrónico que hay en casa lo investigue e intente repararlo.. el caso es que mi horno dejó de funcionar (Fagor) y tras la visita del técnico ( tienes que comprar uno nuevo) decidir investigar... el problema es un componente sin nomenclatura (en la tienda de electrónica no saben qué componente es). Necesito ayuda, alguien me puede decir qué componente es? Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2020)

Hazlo aqui : La bienvenida. Deja tu mensaje de presentación.

Modelo del horno ?


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 10, 2020)

Buenos dias, es un Fagor 5H-880X


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 10, 2020)

Yyyy... Cual es el componente?
Saca una mejor foto del mismo (y ambos lados de la placa) y señalalo para saber qué decirte.
Ojo con los componentes cargados electricamente (capacitores, los "tubitos" negros)


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 10, 2020)

Aquí os las pongo, es como un condensador, pero no pone ningún dato, hay como polvo negro, pero supongo que debe ser de la rotura


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 10, 2020)

Parece un inductor de ferrita.


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 10, 2020)

Funcionaba la pirolisis y pusimos 2 aires a la vez y saltó el diferencial de casa, tras esto funcionaba todo pero no calienta y el técnico dijo que las resistencias estaban bien.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 10, 2020)

En lo que respecta la parte de componentes activos y pasivos de esa tarjeta no se ve nada complicado de revisar.
Ve si puedes encontrar la hoja de datos de los circuitos SMD en la parte trasera de la tarjeta.


Josemallorca dijo:


> Aunque realmente me encanta el tema de la electrónica, no tengo mucha idea.


Eso va a ser realmente el problema. Al menos necesitas saber comprobar componentes activos y pasivos.


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 10, 2020)

Hola, gracias por vuestras respuestas, 
D@rkbytes, en principio quiero cambiar la pieza que esta evidentemente rota, una vez reparado esto... miraré si funciona, comprobar los componentes... tengo un buen multimetro e internet 😅😅😅.

Esto azul está reventado por 2 lados, ahora pongo una foto con lo escrito por la parte de detrás.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 10, 2020)

Es un inductor y parece ser que únicamente se desoldó el alambre de su terminal.
Suelda el alambre a su terminal y ojalá que eso sea el único problema.
¿Por qué se rompió?


Josemallorca dijo:


> y tras la visita del técnico ( tienes que comprar uno nuevo)


¿Por qué no hizo esa reparación tan sencilla el técnico?


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 10, 2020)

Sirven los que has puesto de Amazon? Lo pondría nuevo... se rompió porque saltó la corriente haciendo la pirolisis, y el porqué no lo arregló el técnico... ni idea.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 10, 2020)

Lo que se necesita saber es la inductancia.
Por el tamaño y el grosor del alambre, puede ser de 100 uH
Yo veo que ese mismo se puede reparar fácilmente porque ni siquiera se ve quemado.


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 10, 2020)

Mañana si tengo tiempo lo soldaré, ya os contaré...


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 11, 2020)

Para mi el inductor esta bien. Se levanta la parte plastica por el calor y el tiempo.
Yo veria por la resistencia de entrada y el TYN246.
Mira acá (traduce, porque es en frances), hablan de otra marca de horno, pero la misma placa, y en las mismas condiciones (se fue la energia electrica, y ya no prendio mas).
[Résolu] Carte de puissance de four - Forums de Abcelectronique

Creo que antes de seguir metiendo mano, deberias practicar y entender los riesgos de cada seccion de la placa, en especial los 310 Vcc del primario.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 11, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para mi el inductor está bien. Se levanta la parte plástica por el calor y el tiempo.


En una de las fotos de esa página se aprecia con mejor claridad lo que le sucede al inductor.
Y sí, al parecer únicamente se rompe la cubierta de plástico.
Es que en las fotos de este tema parece como si se hubiera desoldado el alambre de su terminal.
Así que si tiene continuidad se podría considerar en buen estado, si es que no están en corto las espiras.


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 11, 2020)

Bueno, pues no... esta soldado, aparte he mirado un vídeo y tiene resistencia entre las 2 puntas...


DJ T3 dijo:


> Para mi el inductor esta bien. Se levanta la parte plastica por el calor y el tiempo.
> Yo veria por la resistencia de entrada y el TYN246.
> Mira acá (traduce, porque es en frances), hablan de otra marca de horno, pero la misma placa, y en las mismas condiciones (se fue la energia electrica, y ya no prendio mas).
> [Résolu] Carte de puissance de four - Forums de Abcelectronique
> ...


Aunque la zona está un poco negra en los condensadores, delante y detrás, pero no se ven hinchados...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2020)

Josemallorca dijo:


> Bueno, pues no... esta soldado, aparte he mirado un vídeo y tiene resistencia entre las 2 puntas...


 
El tester debería pitar en continuidad !


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 11, 2020)

Por cierto dj T3, el horno por supuesto está desconectado y los condensadores los descargo.
Si 2metros, pita en continuidad.
Efectivamente dosmetros, pita en continuidad


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ok. Estamos centrados en el inductor.
Bien, comprobaste si daba continuidad, y si.
Ahora vamos a lo importante.

Fijate si en "*A*" tenes tension de  alrededor de 310 Vcc.
Fijate si en "*B*" tenés algun voltaje.

Te sugiero tengas mucho cuidado, ya que es "chasis vivo", lo que significa que no tiene aislacion de la red electrica


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 11, 2020)

Nada, ni en continua ni alterna

Por supuesto con la placa fuera del horno, no se si te refieres a montarlo todo y hacer la prueba


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 11, 2020)

No, solo la alimentacion escencial de la placa.

Lo pongo otra vez, porque lo edite tarde 
Cuidado con las pruebas, es "chasis vivo", lo que significa que NO tiene aislacion de la red electrica.

Al menos llegan los 220/110 V?
Si es asi, mide la resistencia verde grande, cerca de los pines de entrada. Tiene que marcar un valor bajo. Si no es asi, entonces está abierta, ya que hace las veces de fusible.


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 11, 2020)

Me tienes que disculpar DJ T3, pero no conozco la jerga electrónica... la placa está desmontada, no hay corriente en mis pruebas, la resistencia verde funciona,


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 11, 2020)

Te decia que toda la placa está conectada a la red electrica, y por ende si tocas algun lado al conectarla a los 220V o 110V (depende del pais), te puede electrocutar.

Por otro lado, parece estar bien la resistencia.

Justo donde tienes las manos, está las entrada de voltaje. Ahi deberia de haber 220/110 voltios (AC, CA, corriente alterna), que seria lo que alimenta todo el horno.
Donde te marqué como "A" (ambas marcas), tendrias que tener 310 Voltios (DC, CC, corriente continua) al alimentar con 220/110 V la placa por donde te dije solamente (pines "PHASE" y "NEUTRE"). Insisto, ojo en las pruebas, ya que acá vas a tener que conectar si o si a la red electrica para seguir las comprobaciones.
Si hasta acá está todo bien, hay alimentacion en el primario.

Ahora vamos a ver el secundario, que es donde está el inductor azul que te dijeron que estaba mal.
Donde te indiqué como "B", tendrias que tener un voltaje en corriente continua (DC, CC), que estimo que uno debe ser de 12 voltios y otro de 5 voltios aproximadamente. Si ésto es correcto, ya vamos a algo un poco mas profundo y complicado.


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 13, 2020)

Hola, no he contestado porque la verdad no he tenido tiempo para mirarlo, entre el trabajo y el virus... estamos bastante liados... ya os contaré cuando haga las pruebas. Gracias!!


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 15, 2020)

Buenos dias!! Bueno, ya he hecho las pruebas... en A tengo 314,5 V DC y en B 12,36 y   19,50 V DC, la pieza no me ha dicho nadie que estaba rota, yo la vi rota y por eso quería cambiarla, pero si pasa esto por la temperatura...


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 16, 2020)

Josemallorca dijo:


> en A tengo 314,5 V DC y en B 12,36 y 19,50 V D



Desconozco los valores que deberia tener, pero parece correcto el funcionamiento de la fuente.

La ultima prueba con los voltajes, y dedómetro.

Donde dice "A", deberia haber 5Vcc (es un regulador 7805, en encapsulado SMD).

Donde dice "B", tendria que haber un voltaje inferior a los 19Vcc (seguramente, y por la disposicion de los pines, es un LM317), pero ojo, tiene un transistor de montaje superficial que probablemente "encienda" ese regulador, asi que puedes tener entre 1,2Vcc a 19Vcc en su salida, eso ya desconozco. La verdad no se cual será el verdadero uso y funcion.

Por otro lado, usa tu dedo como termómetro (ojo, como te vengo diciendo, toda parte de la placa que toques puede ser un riesgo para tu salud), toca SOLO la parte negra de donde está la pantalla (display LCD), o mejor, deja enchufado todo por un rato (unos minutos), y luego desenchufa todo y "mides", asi evitas riesgo de eletrocucion, y toca donde te digo. Si esta caliente o superior, entonces el microprocesador no sirve mas


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 22, 2020)

Hola*.* *B*ueno, he podido mirar un par de cosas hoy.
*O*s pongo unas fotos con las mediciones, me falta lo del dedómetro pero prefiero estar seguro que aquí está bien antes de montarlo.
*H*e puesto también la nomenclatura de los 2 componentes y los puntos donde tomo las mediciones *porque* no ten*í*a claro d*ó*nde hacerlas y las he hecho en varios puntos.

Lo he conectado todo y el microprocesador no se calienta.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 22, 2020)

Aunque puede que no caliente el microprocesador, puede que se haya quemado igual.

Las mediciones se hacen en referencia a masa (GND, ground, tierra, negativo, etc). La del 78L05 (8L05A) esta correcto el voltaje. El LM317, no se puede medir entre sus pines, porque no tiene referencia directa de masa.

Mide asi, aunque estoy un 90% seguro que la fuente está correcta.


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola, ahora mismo lo acabo de mirar, de izquierda a derecha... 20v- 1,25v y 0


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 25, 2020)

Está perfecto. Lo de 0 voltios, es porque el transistor SMD que se ve ahi (el "cosito" negro de 3 patitas) está enviando la entrada de ajuste a masa.
Hasta que no reciba una señal del microprocesador va a seguir en ese estado.
Insisto en que el microprocesador se perjudicó.
Trata de buscar otra placa del lado de la pantalla (si es que ya no hay mas placas, osea la fuente y el display, y mas nada), y prueba. Sino, ya queda inservible, a menos que sepas programar algun microcontrolador.


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 25, 2020)

Bueno, al final compraré un horno, es un buen horno, pero tiene 10 años ya, no se donde buscar esa placa y programar... 0. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 25, 2020)

Lo que te queda es que alguien te programe un microcontrolador para el horno, que consigas la placa para probar, o compres/armes un simple temporizador (aunque desconozco el funcionamiento del mismo, al menos no va a quedar 100% inutilizable).
Cualquier cosas nos vuelves a consultar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2020)

Sino ponerle un termostato de 300ºC



			termostato 300 grados - Google Search


----------



## Josemallorca (Mar 26, 2020)

Ya he comprado otro, pensaba que sería cualquier componente bueno de cambiar, pero mis conocimientos son muy limitados como ya os comenté, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!!


----------

